# Hobby 750 (2006) Rear light cluster damaged



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I am presently in Germany going into Switzerland.
I stupidly caught the edge of a barrier the other day and put a small hole in the rear light lens. I have taped it and it will keep until I get back to Ireland thro the Uk. 
Can anyone tell me if I can get a replacement lens or do I have to purchase the whole light fitting. I seem to remember a reference to this on a previous post but I have searched under 'Hobby', 'Fiat' and 'Parts' but cant find it.
I have also searched ebay but cant find anything.
Is this a Fiat or a Hobby part? Photo below.
Any help would be appreciated.
Ian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Hobby*

You could try here they dont show them on the catalogue page but may be worth ringing them.......

http://www.partsformotorhomes.com/search.asp?strKeywords=hobby&submit=%BB

Brian


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It will be a pattern part bought in from another manufacturer.

If you take the lens off you should find some indication (on the lens or the main cluster body) as to who made it, Hella, Lucas, Bosch Marchal etc. 

Thats the starting point for your Google search.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

The unit is in one piece, and does not separate into two. 
When I bought my Hobby, the rear light clusters were half full of water.
I asked the dealer to sort it, they drilled a small hole in the bottom :roll: as they couldn't get in to it to clean out the water marks.
If you do find a replacement Yaxley, I'd be interested to hear from where and the price.
Jim


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

you could try this dealer, they are just up the road from me and are generally very helpfull.

http://www.hobbycaravansuk.co.uk/

Regards

Nidge


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and help.
I have wifi for this afternoon and will then be going to Stechelberg at the end of the valley past Interlaken for a few days and I dont think the campsite has internet.
So I will follow up after that.
Thanks again.
Will let you know how I get on.
Ian


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian,
on our 05 Hobby fml the rear lights were made by Hella 

Hope this helps


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian,
on our 05 Hobby fml the rear lights were made by Hella 

Hope this helps


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Yaxley,
Your rear light is called Carluna 2 (made by Hella)and is very easy to pick up in nearly any camper dealer on the contintent. 

It should cost about 100 euro and is fitted to a lot of french campers ( Chausson and Challenger to name two). 

Another important thing is there is two types, 1 with reversing light, the other with Fog and they can be fitted either way up


Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip

Raymond


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Update
I removed the lens cover but there was nothing to indicate the manufacturer.
I emailed Hella.........no response!
I emailed Hobby UK ...no response!
I emailed Hobby Germany and eventually they have advised me that it is a Hobby part No 6501360001. They have referred me to my local Hobby dealer as they wont deal with me directly. My dealer has now emailed them for a price. That will probably take another week. Will keep you posted.
Ian


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Ian, these people have what your looking for but they ain't cheap !!!
http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=47&cat=163497.

Nigel


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

They are certainly not cheap Nigel, but thanks for the link. The cost would be nearly 400Euro. At that rate of going I will do a repair job. Fortunately the damage is small and at the bottom right hand corner of the lens.
We will see what it costs through the dealer.
Thanks again.
Ian


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

173,74 € here:
http://www.hobby-fendt-wohnwagen-er...obil-rechts?source=2&refertype=5&referid=7374

£229.99 here:
CamperUK


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Jumbocruiser
The cost is coming down.
Ian


----------

